# 1988 Bluefin Sportsman 1900 rebuild



## Johny25 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well it has finally begun. My boys and I have outgrown our 14' Lowe and so the Bluefin resto has started. I have a bad habit of forgetting to take pics once I get in the zone but I try to take them when I remember. After throwing around many ideas in my head I have decided to go with carpet instead of vinyl and wood flooring instead of aluminum sheet (time is a big reason why). Being that my 14' is too small now and I am posting it to be sold in May I am in a crunch for time to get this ship in the water. So here are a few pics of what it looked like before I started.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 10, 2014)

started with removal on consoles and front deck



I had visions of doing this project quickly just to get it in the water so I had a fishing vessel this spring that fit my boys and I but it quickly escalated to a full scale tear down as I found the transom to be rotted out also. Oh well, now I know she will be a solid boat at least





Can step right through the floor here in the back lol. I have left the floor in for now to make it easier for working the gunnels and other areas. Will pull floor once new transom is in.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 10, 2014)

Pulled the transom today.....what a stubborn SOB that was to get out. Darn rivet ends from the aluminum tag serial number toward the bottom of the transom inside the boat and on the outside top corner had ahold of it and I couldn't see it. But she came out in one piece non the less. Tomorrow I will be picking up the wood to make a new one. This time it will be sealed with spar varnish or sealer so it lasts longer. I was very surprised as it looks like it came factory with just regular untreated exterior plywood? :shock: I can push a 6 inch flat head screwdriver all the way down in it so I wasn't going to hang my V4 looper on that ha ha ha.





And my Supervisor in the back :wink: Yesterday was my birthday so I spent a lot of time working on the boat (my day lol) and I happen to take a good chunk out of my finger while pulling the fuel tank (don't ask  ) and my 5 year old son who is sitting in the back of the boat sipping on his juice says to me after seeing all the blood "great dad, now we are going to spend the rest of your Bday and the hospital" =D>. But luckily some good ole super glue and some bandaids did the trick.


----------



## lokonn (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like good progress! As for the carpet glue...I used a paint stripper from one of the big box stores. Brushed it on, let it sit for a bit , then took the pressure washer to it. Had to go back over some spots a second time. I did use wire wheel to get some areas, but stripper worked well. After rinsing, I sprayed an aluminum brightner/cleaner, from Napa, then rinsed all again. Be careful with both stripper and brightener. Prolly best to not have any ''supervisors'' around. Fumes from brightener are pretty strong, make sure you use gloves, I have heard it can take your fingernails off! By the way spent my birthday, 4-9, sanding and sealing front casting deck/storage/seating area. Good way to spend a birthday.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks lokonn for the tips on removing the glue. Welcome to tin boats  and happy late Bday :mrgreen:. It must be something about us Aries that gravitate toward Bluefins :wink:


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I got the new transom built. I used 2 pieces of 3/4 ACX 5 ply glued together and put on 4 coats or marine spar from Man O' War. I know some people prefer epoxy or poly but I have used spar before with very good results. It is a softer sealer but also expands and contracts very well with the wood and won't crack.


Installed it this evening without to much trouble, lining it all up had its moments but all in all not bad. I also have about 70% of the old glue removed out of the boat and replaced all rivets that were loose in the gunwales. Once all the glue is done the floor comes out and the fun begins


----------



## lokonn (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice progress, transom will prolly outlive us all! =D>


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 18, 2014)

Heavy duty ! Nice work


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks mac....well my project is on hold for a week and now I do not have to rush my rebuild. I kinda sorta bought another boat unintentionally :lol: See I went to buy a 15hp johnson from a guy and when I showed up to his house he had 2 bluefin spectrums in his driveway....got to talking and one of them was hooked to my truck going home with me before I knew it. Couldn't pass up the deal (to much profit to be made when I sell it later this year). So I am going to use this 1989 1900 spectrum bluefin for the summer to get me on the water so I can sell my smaller fishing boat. She has a 90hp rude on her and is in really good shape. Not set up for fishing like I want but will get me through the summer so I can take my time on my other one.


----------

